# Honda HS80 Help



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

I have an Honda HS80 that I cannot get adjusted properly. When I got it it wouldnt go into reverse but would go in all 3 forward gears. By adjusting the gear select cable I got it to go into every gear and it worked well. Only issue is It will not free roll while in neutral. There is a second cable next to the gear select cable that adjusts slack to the wheel that makes contact with the friction disc. No matter what I do I cannot get it to free roll in neutral.

Any help?


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

that is a tracked model correct?? (one at work is..) only thing i can think of might be the tension of the tracks themselves??? if im not mistaken there is an adjustment for that... maybe somebody else with more experience with those can chime in


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Track models are notoriously difficult to move, unpowered.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes it's tracked. It's a pig to move while not running. you might as well just start it and move it in gear.

Now I just found the gear select cable busted. I called the local honda dealership and they couldn't find the part number in the system. They also called honda direct and they don't even show it. Guess the unit is over 20 years old and they haven't made the cable in a while.

I can't even find the number online. The semantics I found all have cable #15 not even listed.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/honda/26158/5959


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

take it to a small engine shop (the cable itself) and see if they have something for a motorcycle or any other machine that might work... best hope i can give you right now


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Boats.com]All Years HS80 TA Honda Snowblower CONTROL PANEL Diagram and Parts does not show the cable available either. I agree with Marty on trying to match one up with at a motorcycle shop or try to find a good used one.

Adjusting the transmission cables has a special procedure, I will try to read my HS80 service manual for the proper procedure and i will post it. (I had an HS80 that I bought with an intermittent no drive condition, I followed the proper procedure and all was good forward and reverse gears).


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Partstree has a few offerings, depending on your serial number. 

Honda HS80 TAS - Honda Snowblower, Made in Japan, SN: SA1-1000001 CONTROL PANEL Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Partstree has a few offerings, depending on your serial number.
> 
> Honda HS80 TAS - Honda Snowblower, Made in Japan, SN: SA1-1000001 CONTROL PANEL Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com


The serial number on it is SA1-100xxxxx

I think this may work!


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm going to order that cable and 2 skid shoes. This machine is in pretty **** good shape it just sucks the parts are drying up!


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Nooooooo! I ordered the part and I just got an email from parts tree informing me the part is no longer available. Time to research some More.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

If you hit a brick wall looking to motorcycle shops, you might try checking with Motion Pro.

Motion Pro

They have made NLA cables for older motorcycles I've had. You send them the cable, or what you have left of it, and they make a new one for you. They can be on the pricey side, but better than having a machine that didn't work because of an NLA cable.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> If you hit a brick wall looking to motorcycle shops, you might try checking with Motion Pro.
> 
> Motion Pro
> 
> They have made NLA cables for older motorcycles I've had. You send them the cable, or what you have left of it, and they make a new one for you. They can be on the pricey side, but better than having a machine that didn't work because of an NLA cable.


Thanks. This will be my next option if I cant find an OEM one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Nooooooo! I ordered the part and I just got an email from parts tree informing me the part is no longer available. Time to research some More.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

If anyone has any other leads please post.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I would try to get the cable made (just the cable if the housing is ok) by a bike shop or MotionPro sugested priorly.
Personaly I would try to "make it" myself (as long as you are handy enough and the cable housing is still ok). 
This is how I would do it:
1. I woud get a bicycle or motorcycle cable (if possible a coated type to keep it from freezing) longer than your broken one and one end being the shape you need.
2. I would build the other cable end out of a small steel rod with one or 2 set screws.
3. To keep the braids from coming loose, put a slight amount of solder at the area of the cable that you will be cutting, leaving the needed end in place cut the new cable to the lenght you need + 1".
4. Install the cable into the cable housing.
5. Install the "made cable end" and adjust the total lenght as needed and tighten set screws.

I have "custom built" 4 NLA automotive cables one for an accelerator cable (on this one the built end was crimped instead of set screws wich is an option as well) and three for choke cables with set screw ends.
It's being a few years and they are still working as they should.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Yes it's tracked. It's a pig to move while not running. you might as well just start it and move it in gear.
> 
> Now I just found the gear select cable busted. I called the local honda dealership and they couldn't find the part number in the system. They also called honda direct and they don't even show it. Guess the unit is over 20 years old and they haven't made the cable in a while.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you are located, I am in CT.
I you feel that you can not build it, I am willing to "custom build it" for you at no labor charge, as long as you send me the complete old cable and housing, pay for shipping to my address and back, pay for the new cable that i will buy, and get another member that has a tracked HS80 with the correct matching cable part number measure the overall lenght of the cable.
Let me know.
Ivan.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Ivan I really appreciate it. If I cant find one or find someone locally to fix it, ill message you.

To clarify, the threaded slack adjustment housing is broken in two. The cable itself is intact.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You're welcome TOTHEMAX, can you post some close up pictures of the damage on the cable?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is there enough threads to add additional nut to lock the fracture?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Is there enough threads to add additional nut to lock the fracture?


Good point, he could use a long nut to "repair" the break.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess it depends on the nature of the fracture.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Good point, he could use a long nut to "repair" the break.


Maybe. 

I found a cable in austria. Im ordering it now. Hopefully its what I need.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I found a cable in austria. Im ordering it now. Hopefully its what I need.


Let us know when you have it (hopefully it is the right one), I'll guide you thru the cables adjusting procedure as per the service manual.


----------

